

Small Investors May Get to Own a Bit of Facebook - sew
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/05/03/small-investors-may-get-to-own-a-bit-of-facebook/?hp

======
wilfra
If they really felt like they were 'the peoples company' and cared about the
little guy they would have made this a central part of the IPO from the
beginning, like Google did with their Dutch Auction. The only reason they may
be considering this now and leaking info about it is because the demand isn't
there to support a $100bn++ valuation - which is also why they are pricing
shares in the $60-80bn range.

Even more evidence this will be an underwhelming IPO and anybody wanting to
buy shares should wait until they've been public for awhile to get a better
deal.

